# Anyone else new to goats and maybe want to be anxious together?



## heatherlynnky (Jun 19, 2012)

I have 2 new baby goats. One is a 5 day old orphan who has had a wicked rough start and one is a 4 week old healthy butterball whose mom can no longer feed her.  I am living off antacids  I swear. I keep waking the poor orphan up with all my checking on her. I  have given up most of my sleep so I can stand over her and fret it seems. It would just be great to have others who are paranoid nervous wrecks to talk goats with. 

Don't laugh but I just spent an hour massaging what i hope was my goats rumen because I thought it had bloat. Umm too young for that type of bloat and isn't really bloated. I found out that the bit of foam on its mouth right after a feeding isn't bad but normal but that caused me a day of fretting. It also foams when it chews my t shirt when it wants feeding and i make it wait.  I keep waking it up checking on it which made it cry which had me convinced it was in pain. I turned the lights out and tucked it in and it is totally quiet and sleeping again.  I might need sedatives for these first couple weeks I swear. I hope in a year from now I can be the one shaking their head at a silly newbie fretting instead of being the silly newbie.  Hope there are some other newbies on here.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 20, 2012)

OH MY GOSH SO GLAD I FOUND THIS!

We just got some nigerian dwarf's, and their healthy and all, but the 'wether' migh have an infection in his scrotum, or he might be a buck (which means we have to band him) not only that, but we got him from some vets, so naturlly they would be healthy. BUT THE VETS DONT VACCENATE!! So, im worrying since they didnt get shots, they might get sick. AND THEN .. .I'm worried about training them this ,and that, and training too fast, and making them scared of me!!!!


----------



## lilhill (Jun 20, 2012)

I have been raising and breeding goats for 8 years now and I still check on the herd of 28 does and 7 bucks about 10 times a day.  We just love our babies and worry about them.


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 20, 2012)

When we first got our kids, one of them was 'sick'. He first sounded like a pig snorting and then he breathing was getting heavier. I took him to the vet and she think there is something going on with his lung. After two weeks of antibiotic, his breathing calmed down but he still snort. It was suggested I could try Benedryl...perhaps he has allergy. It didn't help much... All these time he was playing, eating well and didn't lose weights. So I think it is allergy had gone worst. He snorts still but he is otherwise healthy. 
Hope yours will start to feel better soon so you can rest!


----------



## heatherlynnky (Jun 20, 2012)

The orphan is named Minka and she is actually feeling a bit better every day. Her little tail wags constantly unless I am not with her lol.  She eats like she is starving to death. I am working her up to being a bit more full.  Tomorrow she is one week old. She is finally walking around a bit willingly. She is stronger. She ended up not crying for several hours in the night so thats an improvement. The buddy I bought her is Holly and she was dam raised. Her mom could not keep up anymore so I am trying to convert her to a bottle but its not going well. She won't let me get near her with one. My husband on the other hand she let give her the bottle but only took like 4 sucks and then refused. We are considering bucket feeding her. 

I have 2 older children and between us we sat yesterday for hours on top of all our little checks. I actually set up a chair with shade umbrella so my children can keep an eye on the kids  and read in the shade.


----------



## Symphony (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm just Renting Weeder goats and I check them everyday.  I just started with Whethers but my Goat supplier wants to bring in some Doe's with kids and I'm not sure I want them, just cause I might worry more , lol.


----------



## manybirds (Jun 20, 2012)

my first goat was a bottle baby with a rough start. it was TERRIBLE. he had gone from his mom to 1 person to us in his first 5 days of life, this got him so stressed he lost most of his hair! i wouldn't leave the house because i was worried if i did and someone else had to feed him his bottle they owuldn't tip it back far enough and he'de drown. i woke up in the middle of the night to feed him his bottle, he slept at the foot of my  bed and went EVERYWHERE with me.we went to 2 fairs in 3 weeks and he came, if i went and took a nap so did he, if i didn't go to bed soon enough he'de curl up on the living room carpet and wait, so u can imagine what it was like kicking him out of the house. when we tried he'de dart through the door through our feat dash into the living room jump on the couch and challenge anyone who tried to put him back out lol. just odn't be blinded, i didn't discipline him or get him dehorned because he was my sweet fragile baby, BIG mistake.


----------



## heatherlynnky (Jun 20, 2012)

yea the no discipline or dehorning was my my plan pretty much. I probably should change that. I still can't dehorn her though because the other baby I got has little bitty horns. Stunted looking things. I may have to put something over those so she can't hurt anyone. 

Ummm so anyone else have a baby that foams and gets super slobbery only at feeding time. I swear she sees me with a bottle and she becomes one big slobber ball. I worry that the foam during feeding is from gas but I was told it wasn't. I am converting mine to 8 hours apart for feeding and its only been 6 but the baby is foamy anyway. Nothing when I first check her but then the bottle came out for the other kid and all of a sudden she is slobbery. Not sure if I should worry or laugh.


----------



## babsbag (Jun 20, 2012)

They are cute when they sit in your lap at 2 weeks. Sitll a little cute at 6 weeks, not nearly as much at 12 weeks, and forget about it by 16 weeks. Love them, yes, but remember, they will grow up. Train them now to behave as you want them to as an adult.

Horns are a personal preference. I prefer no horns. Makes them easier to lead, to drench, and to stay out of fences.  I have boers with horns and w/o. All my dairy stock is dehorned.

As far as bucket training. I think you need to get them used to a bottle/nipple first. The bucket was much scarier to them than the bottle was.


----------



## heatherlynnky (Jun 20, 2012)

I am working on that bottle, just don't want to scare it off the bottle trying too often.  The breeder who has been helping me felt it wasn't impossible but would take time and 2 or 3 missed meals. He gave me a few tricks to try though. I'm not afraid of time commitment but big time scared of failing them.  I also have decided to  feed her in a different location. She is so totally distracted by my ducks and geese. The audacity that I want to keep her away from her entertainment and actually feed her. Silly girl.

My orphan is doing great. She just had 6 oz and she is acting pretty content now. She doesn't poo very often which worries me a bit. Can you believe we walk around worrying about goat poo now. 

We picked up the cdt vaccine today and the needles. My husband is giving the oldest her first shot tomorrow. Not very expensive and well worth it I think.  I also picked up an awesome book called raising goats for dummies. Don't laugh but its laid out so very simple. I was looking at a different one and they say they need vaccinated but doesn't say anything more. I need info. Anywho I liked it. It has lists. I love lists.  The list I liked most was putting your own goat medicine cabinet together. Nice to have everything I would need on hand. That way I can worry prepared.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh my gosh that is my biggst problem, behavoir !!  They're cute and all, but boy are they scared of me ! I dont want them scared of me, since I wantt to touch their hooves, and the doe's udder and all that stuff so when they're older they wont care (since when the doe is older I want to breed her), but Im scared if I try and catch them too much, they're get more scared (i.e. chasing them around),  but if I dont handle them they wont improve wont they? URG!

That and I worry about them eating too much chicken food (they seem to think it tastes good..  , and since they're housed with chickens they eat it off the ground! URG!) that, and now my mom has me thinking the can overeat grass, and not eat enough hay, and will get sick or something from the grass ! (she explained it in such a way that it scared me,LOL)


----------



## babsbag (Jun 20, 2012)

It is good to worry, and good to be paranoid. Get to know your stock. If they always come running for food and one time they don't, make a note, and check it out. Goats are creatures of habit, and when they break that habit there is usually a reason. I have a lot of goats, so I have the residant herd queen and when she isn't being queen I pay attention. They can go from well to sick to dead in a quick time, so pay attention and learn to read their habits. 

I had my first bottle babies this year and my friend that has done literally 100s of them had me standing, with the kid standing on the ground between my legs. I kinda clamp her between my legs, but the kids is standing all 4 feet on the ground and I am leaning over her. Then cup her jaw; put your hand under her chin and hold it, not tight, but firm. Then give her the bottle. They can't wiggle away, turn their head away, or get easily distracted. Once I forced the nipple in and they tasted the milk they decided it might be ok after all. I was supplementing some and I had tried for days and my friend came along and did it in less than a minute. 

I used a pepsi bottle with a pritchard nipple to start with the newborns, the older kid got a lambar nipple on a pepsi bootle to start with, then we went to the lambar nipples on a bucket, loved that setup. It took 3 days for my 2 week old orphan to take a bottle. Be patient.


----------



## babsbag (Jun 20, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh that is my biggst problem, behavoir !!  They're cute and all, but boy are they scared of me ! I dont want them scared of me, since I wantt to touch their hooves, and the doe's udder and all that stuff so when they're older they wont care (since when the doe is older I want to breed her), but Im scared if I try and catch them too much, they're get more scared (i.e. chasing them around),  but if I dont handle them they wont improve wont they? URG!
> 
> That and I worry about them eating too much chicken food (they seem to think it tastes good..  , and since they're housed with chickens they eat it off the ground! URG!) that, and now my mom has me thinking the can overeat grass, and not eat enough hay, and will get sick or something from the grass ! (she explained it in such a way that it scared me,LOL)


My kids are always scared of me if they aren't handled from birth daily. And even then it can be tough. Sit down on the ground with them, or on a log, and have food. Find some treats they like. Be quiet and don't make any quick movements, let them come to you and see what you have and what you are all about. They are food driven. Chasing them never works. If you can put them in a small pen where you can go in and play with them without the chase that would be better. Play with the does udder and their feet as much as you can, just a feel so they get used to it. 

I also find that if their mom isn't friendly they aren't either. They seem to inherit that trait. My bottle babies are my best friends, but boy can they be obnoxious.

THEY SHOULD NOT EAT CHICKEN FEED. !!!!! They can get sick from that, they are not chickens, and I am being serious. Find a way to keep them out. We built a fenced area to feed the chickens that the kids can't get too.

As far as grass, would depend on the kind and if it is treated with anything. If it is green lawn, then yes they could get sick if they eat too much at once. If it is dry pasture grass like we have right now I wouldn't be too worried. It is the over abundance of green matter that will make them sick.


----------



## heatherlynnky (Jun 20, 2012)

A little bit of breakthrough but not much. She sucked on the bottle a bit tonight. Not much which was discouraging but as I was sitting there chatting she came up under me and tried sucking on my legs. I think she is getting to that point. I am trying to be very firm but calm. I know if I seem frantic they will balk and not eat. I learned that from my human kids.  The geese and ducks are killing me. i get her to suck and all of a sudden she starts bucking and then runs back to the fence to see what the ducks are doing.   My husband is waking up early to work with her again.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 20, 2012)

babsbag said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They stopped eating the chicken feed when we got goat feed, but of course, my mom just put a cup of goat feed in the feeder :Rolleyes: she didnt look at how much to give 'em. but they love it, so I might use that to keep them friendly 8) 

Ill try that, see if they warm up. Biggest problem is the wether cause hes like 2 weeks younger so hes more skiddish, but the doe will usually come right up to me. 

Their dad was real sweet and came up to ya, but we couldnt really see the doe much, so i dunno. 

What do you mean 'dry pasture grass'? All it is is our lawn, gren with fireweed, and grass, and other weeds, and they nibbled on the fireweed mostly, but not a whole lot (they like the hay better, lol, which might be a good thing)


----------



## manybirds (Jun 20, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> babsbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if there not used to an abundance of lush green grass and eat alot of it they could get an upset stomach. its like you could eat a whole bunch of saltines (the saltines r the dry pasture grass) all the time and not get sick but if someone put u in a field of marshmellows (lush green grass) and u ate abunch you'de get sick. don't let htem eat chicken feed, you should deffinently get the goats there own pen or havoc will be wreaked! stepped on chicks, sick goats from chicken feed, sick goats from chicken bacteria, chickens pooping in goats hay/ grain, goats breaking into coop etc. we have it where the chickens can walk into the goat pen but they don't cause much trouble as long as there not living togeather and dont spend to much time in htere


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 20, 2012)

manybirds said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, like yur description, well they like the saltines Vs, the marhsmellows. Lol

Well we have the field set up where the goats can walk with the chickens, but mostly for cover from the sun. However they have to sleep with the chickens cause we have a fox and we dont want them to be fox food, lol. Its a big enough coop tho, and they are only allowed in at night an all. 

Thanks @!


----------



## heatherlynnky (Jun 20, 2012)

Grrrrrr the orphan is sneezing. What the heck am I to think of that.  No temp yet and still eager to eat. Just not sure what to think of it. Ahhh lovely anxiety


----------



## crazyland (Jun 20, 2012)

Goats sneeze occasionally. I think that is cute!

How often is the kid sneezing? Like a child does when allergies or cold?


----------



## babsbag (Jun 20, 2012)

If you lived in California you would know what dry pasture grass is  We don't typically see rain after the middle of May so we have an abundance of dry grass...Saltines, I like that description.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 20, 2012)

Well we're in AK, so we have lots of wood, and green green cut grass and fireweed 

Can goats eat cut grass? Earlier they tried to eat sticker leaves Lol  

Hoep your goatie heals up (if shes sick) and grows up fast and big!


----------



## babsbag (Jun 21, 2012)

I would think they could eat cut grass, it would be like grass hay. But don't let them eat it if it has been treated with any chemicals. Also, there is some discussion about goats eating fescue. Some say they shouldn't eat it, some say it doesn't matter.

I have no green grass at my house so my goats have never had any. The only green they see is oak trees.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 21, 2012)

Hmm, well if your goats came here they would faint.

Fescue? Fireweed? Huh? Do you mean fireweed by fescue, or was tat just random? LOL


----------



## manybirds (Jun 21, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i guess if hte choice is chickens or fox food i'de rather be with the chickens! maybe u could remove the chicken food at night when the goats are in there since chickens don't eat at night anyway? i just read (can't remember on what post it was on) that u lost 25 chickens to a fox! that must have been terrible.

and heather goats make a variety of sneezy noises all the time, unless there are excessive amounts of snot then its probably nothing to worry about.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 21, 2012)

Haha, i exaggerated a little, we lost 15 i think to him, the other ones we sold .

Lol, ya i choose chicken over fox food! They dont have fod in the coop period, just water. So thats not the prob, but the goats were eating it off the grund, but luckily not in the feeder after we gave them goat grain, after that they stopped but would nibble it off the ground now and then.

The chicken feed actually is just a bunch of seeds, I dont know what chemicals are added, but i didnt think that it could kill or what not the goats, i understand if liker laying pellets could but they were just seeds, but dont worry, today shall be the last day they eat chicken food! maybe...LOL


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 21, 2012)

Uh, maybe that sneezing isnt a 'not to worry about' thing at all... --> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=20325


----------



## heatherlynnky (Jun 21, 2012)

Yea I am worrying. No more sleep for me. I don't even know what to do anymore. She still sounds congested even after getting her to poo and massaging the air out of her.  I will tell you right now I am really considering giving her to my breeder friend. He offered, thinking he could save her.  My heart breaks with every cry. As much trouble as I am having maybe goats are something I cannot do.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 21, 2012)

Yup, Ill stay here to keep you company if ya want. 

Maybe if you give her to your breeder friend then when shes healthy enough you could have her back? 

Urg, do you know if goats should ea spruce needles? Cause my doe was very eager to crunch on some (she even stood on the door of the house to reach them <3, im in love)


----------



## heatherlynnky (Jun 21, 2012)

It seems like they will eat almost any plant matter. 

 stayed up 2 more hours and massaged her belly. She was bloated also but she also has a rattling sound today. I am heading to a vet that specializes in goats in an hour or so. Once she is out of the woods today I can make a call on giving her to him.


----------



## babsbag (Jun 21, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Hmm, well if your goats came here they would faint.
> 
> Fescue? Fireweed? Huh? Do you mean fireweed by fescue, or was tat just random? LOL


Fescue is a type of grass that is commonly grown as lawn. At least in my part of the country.

They can eat spruce needles, but eating alot of them when pregnant might cause abortions, but the rest of time it is ok.

Not sure what fireweed is? Does it have pink flowers on it?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 21, 2012)

babsbag said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, well I've never heard of it. 

Oh well thats peachy, our litte doeling loves them (and I mean it in a sarcastic manner cause in the future I wan to breed her...be fine if it was the wether, I'd be shocked if he gave birth  )

Fireweed ---> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (flower) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (the one with the pointy leaves)

They dont have flowers on them yet and if I'm not 100% if its non-toxic to them, they dont get it. Thats my ruls for all flowers.


----------



## heatherlynnky (Jun 22, 2012)

Ok lists of things that I have had to run and get that i wish i had on hand before I got the goats.

Probios
Electrolyte solution
Molasses  ( great for an older kid who doesn't want to take the bottle, just rub on nipple)
cdt antitoxin ( which i cannot find)
baking soda
Pepto
Milk of Magnesia
baby wipes for dirty bottle baby butt


List of things I want to have on hand before the next emergency
b comblex and syringes
activated charcoal


----------



## breezy B ranch (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm here with you lol! bad pregnancy, bad delivery lost 2 babies mom barely made it, so now we have one little boy who lived (we named him tuffy cause he should have died) and mama cookie. Talk about stress!! lol I check on the little booger all the time! you would think he was my child!! He is a bottle baby and also foams at the mouth when he eats lol not as much now as he is just about 2mo but once in a while when his bottle is late and he thinks he is going to die(never mind the water and hay in the pen) he will do it.


----------

